# Gender Gap Near Historic Highs



## courseofhistory (Oct 21, 2012)

*538 Blog: Gender Gap Near Historic Highs*



> If only women voted, President Obama would be on track for a landslide re-election, equaling or exceeding his margin of victory over John McCain in 2008. Mr. Obama would be an overwhelming favorite in Ohio, Florida, Virginia and most every other place that is conventionally considered a swing state. The only question would be whether he could forge ahead into traditionally red states, like Georgia, Montana and Arizona.
> 
> If only men voted, Mr. Obama would be biding his time until a crushing defeat at the hands of Mitt Romney, who might win by a similar margin to the one Ronald Reagan realized over Jimmy Carter in 1980. Only California, Illinois, Hawaii and a few states in the Northeast could be considered safely Democratic. Every other state would lean red, or would at least be a toss-up.
> 
> Although polls disagree on the exact magnitude of the gender gap (and a couple of recent ones seemed to show Mitt Romney eliminating the presidents advantage with women voters), the consensus of surveys points to a large one this year  rivaling the biggest from past elections.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Oct 21, 2012)

538 Blog truth to powah


----------



## American Horse (Oct 21, 2012)

If only women voted Romney would be heading into an easy victory, and the reason for that is women are a heck-of-lot smarter than democrat strategists take them for. Very few women who are voters are going to base their vote on reproductive rights. And most women realize the disparity between the highest wages paid to women versus men is because women, generally speaking, have a full set of duties beyond a job which makes them less competitive.  

The Lilly Ledbetter act helps trial lawyers and hurts women because its primary benefit is to enable lawsuits for women who can prove they were paid less than their male counterpart in the workplace.  That threat is a scarlet letter, meaning employers will give a lot more thought before hiring a woman because a woman can bring a lawsuit based on her own perceptions, making her employment potentially a cause for legal action and comcommittant legal expenses.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess that's why the polls show the big lead Obama once had with women has shrunk to nearly even.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 21, 2012)

Well shit a Liberal Blog says it, it must be true.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 21, 2012)

This is getting pathetic. If only women were allowed to vote, Donald Trump would win in a landslide.


----------



## Vel (Oct 21, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> *538 Blog: &#8216;Gender Gap&#8217; Near Historic Highs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that Obama has a "man" problem. I wonder if it's because of stuff like this:


----------



## Hardcandy (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to admit that men are obviously more _politically savvy_ than women.

Wise up _suckeretts_ and _silly biches_...Your gullibility is making us *all* look bad!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2012)

Hardcandy said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that men are obviously more _politically savvy_ than women.
> 
> Wise up _suckeretts_ and _silly biches_...Your gullibility is making us *all* look bad!



No there not the media just likes to promote the false impression that the majority of women are liberal and the only issues that concern them are abortion and birth control.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 21, 2012)

Its ok, Obama has a plan for birth control.


----------



## Listening (Oct 21, 2012)

With Eva Longoria leading the was !!!

Why do we even respond to this nutjobs threads.......?


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2012)

Once again, Nate Silver gets it.... totally...



> If only women voted, President Obama would be on track for a landslide re-election, equaling or exceeding his margin of victory over John McCain in 2008. Mr. Obama would be an overwhelming favorite in Ohio, Florida, Virginia and most every other place that is conventionally considered a swing state. The only question would be whether he could forge ahead into traditionally red states, like Georgia, Montana and Arizona.
> 
> If only men voted, Mr. Obama would be biding his time until a crushing defeat at the hands of Mitt Romney, who might win by a similar margin to the one Ronald Reagan realized over Jimmy Carter in 1980. Only California, Illinois, Hawaii and a few states in the Northeast could be considered safely Democratic. Every other state would lean red, or would at least be a toss-up.
> 
> Although polls disagree on the exact magnitude of the gender gap (and a couple of recent ones seemed to show Mitt Romney eliminating the presidents advantage with women voters), the consensus of surveys points to a large one this year  rivaling the biggest from past elections.



'Gender Gap' Near Historic Highs - NYTimes.com


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 21, 2012)

jillian said:


> Once again, Nate Silver gets it.... totally...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



queue the "HAHAHAHA left wing propeganda!  Hurr hurr hurr dream on!"  rebuttals.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2012)

Listening said:


> With Eva Longoria leading the was !!!
> 
> Why do we even respond to this nutjobs threads.......?



I do it because the NHL is still in lockout and I need the laughs.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 21, 2012)

> *Gender Gap Wider than Ever!*



Uh-huh....Suuuuure....



> *Then suddenly, a couple of weeks ago, Obama's edge with women began to melt away. More than any other group, women have accounted for Romney's surge in the polls, which has now given him a slim lead in the national popular vote and in some calculations of the electoral college. Women, it appeared, were not as firmly ensconced in Obama's camp as they had seemed. Indeed, they were abandoning the president en masse.*
> 
> 
> The evidence that Obama finds himself bleeding women's votes can be seen in how aggressively his campaign has sought to steer the conversation back to women's issues. Campaigning a few miles from here on Friday, Obama stood at a podium flanked by "Women's Health Security" banners; he was introduced by Cecile Richards, the president of Planned Parenthood, and spoke against a backdrop of risers filled exclusively with women, holding turquoise "FORWARD." signs.



Revenge of the Soccer Moms: Why Are Women Abandoning Obama? - Yahoo! News


----------



## Listening (Oct 21, 2012)

jillian said:


> Once again, Nate Silver gets it.... totally...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get's what ?  A BJ for lying through his ass just to keep your affirmative action boy in the White House ?


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 21, 2012)

Women should not vote anyway, they need to shut up, clean up, and make babies, Obamacare will pay for the child birth.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

see what misogyny gets you....



> If only women voted, President Obama would be on track for a landslide re-election, equaling or exceeding his margin of victory over John McCain in 2008. Mr. Obama would be an overwhelming favorite in Ohio, Florida, Virginia and most every other place that is conventionally considered a swing state. The only question would be whether he could forge ahead into traditionally red states, like Georgia, Montana and Arizona.
> 
> If only men voted, Mr. Obama would be biding his time until a crushing defeat at the hands of Mitt Romney, who might win by a similar margin to the one Ronald Reagan realized over Jimmy Carter in 1980. Only California, Illinois, Hawaii and a few states in the Northeast could be considered safely Democratic. Every other state would lean red, or would at least be a toss-up.
> 
> Although polls disagree on the exact magnitude of the gender gap (and a couple of recent ones seemed to show Mitt Romney eliminating the presidents advantage with women voters), the consensus of surveys points to a large one this year  rivaling the biggest from past elections.



'Gender Gap' Near Historic Highs - NYTimes.com


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
Obama&#39;s record on paying women White House aides not stellar - Washington Times


> But President Obama's own record on closing the gender pay gap is less than stellar. Using late 2011 figures, the latest available at the time, The Washington Times earlier this year surveyed 121 White House employees who were paid at least $100,000 and found that 47 were women and 74 were men. That is only slightly better than in 2003, the third year of the Bush administration, when 39 of the top 121 employees were women.
> 
> When all White House employees are considered, the Obama administration's record dims a bit further. Female employees earn a median salary of $60,000, roughly 18 percent less than men, whose median salary is $71,000.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> Obama's record on paying women White House aides not stellar - Washington Times
> 
> 
> ...



what on earth are you talking about.

i know there's a brain in there... how 'bout responding with it? 

and no one believes anything from the wash times loony bin.


----------



## del (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> Obama's record on paying women White House aides not stellar - Washington Times
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, those fucking women want to get paid the same as men.

fucking commie bitches


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

del said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



i know;... how dare they leave their binders.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 22, 2012)

See what misandry gets you!


> If only men voted, Mr. Obama would be biding his time until a crushing defeat at the hands of Mitt Romney, who might win by a similar margin to the one Ronald Reagan realized over Jimmy Carter in 1980. Only California, Illinois, Hawaii and a few states in the Northeast could be considered safely Democratic. Every other state would lean red, or would at least be a toss-up.



Interesting that you totally fail to recognize that the gap on the other side is the same.  Also interesting that you bake the blatantly false accusation (without any actual facts) that the gap is because of women hating men but somehow the gender gap on the other side has nothing to do with women hating men. 

This is another example of how the democrats feel the need to divide people into subsets, pander to those individuals and then claim they should vote democrat because the democrats have their interests at heart against the horde.  It is disgusting.  We are not women and men, black and white, Mexican and Chinese.  We are Americans and that is the only demographic that our politicians should be trying to &#8216;pander&#8217; to.  Not these special interest groups.


----------



## del (Oct 22, 2012)

^

half baked


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> See what misandry gets you!
> 
> 
> > If only men voted, Mr. Obama would be biding his time until a crushing defeat at the hands of Mitt Romney, who might win by a similar margin to the one Ronald Reagan realized over Jimmy Carter in 1980. Only California, Illinois, Hawaii and a few states in the Northeast could be considered safely Democratic. Every other state would lean red, or would at least be a toss-up.
> ...



i do recognize the gap on the other side. it's because middle aged and old white men feel threatened by women having power over their economic and physical lives. women are historically more liberal and believe government has an important role in making life better for the populace...

and mostly...we don't want some old white man in congress trying to humiliate us with unnecessary vaginal ultrasounds or having to ask an employer for permission to have our health insurance cover prescrption meds.

see how that works...

oh yeah...we tend not to like unnecessary wars.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

del said:


> ^
> 
> half baked



i know... they support positions that try to take away already litigated rights...

and we're divisive?

my response to that...

screw them.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 22, 2012)

del said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...


Yes, we are.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



The information in the article came directly from the White House. Are you calling THEM liars?

Here's a few more sources, including Investors Business Daily, HuffPo, etc.

Everyone is lying???

No Equal Pay For Women In White House Despite Ledbetter Law - Investors.com
Women paid significantly less in Obama White House than their male counterparts | Mail Online
War? Obama White House Pays Women Less Than Men - President Obama - Fox Nation


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> Obama's record on paying women White House aides not stellar - Washington Times
> 
> 
> ...



^ showing examples of why a gender gap


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

It's hard to understand how any woman would vote for any Republican.  Actually, it's hard to fathom why anyone votes for any Republican.  We live in a democratic republic and it's painfully obvious Republicans eschew democracy, the rule of law and government.

The GOP is not now and never has been a big tent party; the GOP has sold its soul to the 1% which included corporate America: the oil and coal industry; big pharma, big farma, Wall Street and the military-industrial complex.

I don't hate the wealthy, I fear what a class or group ruling and exercising power by virtue of it's wealth alone will do to the United States and the values inherent in a democracy.  I believe Citizens United v. FEC has fundamentally changed our nation into a plutocracy where monied interests will control lawmakers in the Congress, in State Legislatures and even city and county boards more than they ever have.  It has legalized bribery and don't for a moment think it has not.

The Democratic Party isn't perfect, but it's values are those upon which are nation was founded.  Today's Democrats in general reflect the values of our founders; the GOP mouth's support for individual freedom and liberty but a little critical examination of what they say from one side of their mouth and what they say from the other strongly suggests there is no "we" (as in "We the People") in their rhetoric.


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm so tired of this red herring.

Everyone is paid on the same basis.

They are paid the amount, mutually agreed upon by both parties that they think they are worth.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 22, 2012)

The gender gap would work two ways. If Republicans are misogynists, then Democrats would be misandrists. Are you  a misandrist?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > See what misandry gets you!
> ...



Well now we see where the term "nanny state" came from.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> The gender gap would work two ways. If Republicans are misogynists, then Democrats would be misandrists. Are you  a misandrist?



Actually the GOP distrusts humanity in general and has become misanthropic to the extreme.  Hence the efforts around the nation to suppress the vote.  BTW, you really need to work on providing evidence to support your allegations; otherwise be thought a foolish hack.  Simply knowing how to use a dictionary/thesaurus does not prevent one from drawing such a conclusion.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > The gender gap would work two ways. If Republicans are misogynists, then Democrats would be misandrists. Are you  a misandrist?
> ...



Distrust?

Republicans trust people enough to own firearms as long as they are not felons.

Republicans trust people enough to let them make thier own decsions regarding thier health

Republicans trust people are competent enough to be able to get a photo ID to vote if they want to

Republicans trust people enough to keep a larger portion of thier income so they can spend it as they choose.

Progressives think people are too stupid to handle thier own affairs, thus government has to step in to be the subsitute "daddy figure" they all secretly want to help run thier lives.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > See what misandry gets you!
> ...



No, I dont see how that works.  You claim that women wont vote for republicans because they are misogynist.  Then you claim that men wont vote for democrats because they are misogynist.  Seem like you have picked an answer and are forcing the facts to fit your brand of hate.

The issue here is that you seem to think any disparity is contributed to misogynistic bullshit.  It is not.  You actually had a moment of clarity though:
women are historically more liberal and believe government has an important role in making life better for the populace...

Women do tend to think a little different than men do and they tend to see the world differently.  They tend to be democrats too.  That they are voting more for BO is not really a surprise.  The fact that they are breaking in larger numbers than before is a direct correlation to the fact that the entire country is becoming more partisan.  None of this has to do with the blanket misogynist comment you made though.  That was utter bullshit.  Not that you would ever admit this though.  You have to cling to that stupidity because, for some unknown reason, you have to demonize those that you disagree with.  I dont need that crutch.  I can oppose democrats because I think their ideas are incorrect.  I dont need to hate them or belive that they are evil commies to do so.  You should try it some time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2012)

All this to try and pretend that women aren't abandoning obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



The reason there's a gender-gap is because women have fallen in greater numbers for Obama's ridiculous scare tactics. Women tend to be more liberal minded. Women usually are more forgiving than men are. 

Obama's Sandra Fluke campaign has been effective but is losing effectiveness. Fear of what Obama will do next overrules everything else. He has lost our trust for good. We've heard him lie to us way too many times to believe him when he says giving him 4 more years will make any difference. He's not going to change. It's time to send him to that mansion he just bought in Hawaii.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

Politics has gone down ever since women got the right to vote.  They decide whom to vote for based on the candidate's hair, how nice he seems, and how much he "cares" about them.  IOW, about how they pick husbands.  With marriage failure at about 50% it is no surprise politcal failure is about teh same.
Repeal voting rights for women.  Save America.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2012)

The Sandra Fluke campaign has already failed.  If anything, the Sandra Fluke campaign, like the Julia campaign has only alienated women.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



So, I post the exact same information from multiple sources... and Jillian disappears. typical.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



Written with the fervor of a true Libertarian, fervor but without the slightest bit of rational consideration for the consequences of such an ideology.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Small "l" libertarian please, I am perfectly fine with government, just not alot of it, and as local as allowed by the state and federal consitutions. 

And you didnt really answer any of the statements I made.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> It's hard to understand how any woman would vote for any Republican.  Actually, it's hard to fathom why anyone votes for any Republican.  We live in a democratic republic and it's painfully obvious Republicans eschew democracy, the rule of law and government.
> 
> The GOP is not now and never has been a big tent party; the GOP has sold its soul to the 1% which included corporate America: the oil and coal industry; big pharma, big farma, Wall Street and the military-industrial complex.
> 
> ...



Today's democratic party has nothing, zero, nada in common with the founders.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to understand how any woman would vote for any Republican.  Actually, it's hard to fathom why anyone votes for any Republican.  We live in a democratic republic and it's painfully obvious Republicans eschew democracy, the rule of law and government.
> ...



they left a document that was supposed to last the ages.... 

i'm sure that's an unbiased assessment....


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

Special interest group LOLberalism.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



you mean i went to work?

really? you're whining because i went to work? lol. 

i haven't seen anything saying men were paid more for the *same work*. 

i'm sorry that you're angry...rightwingnuts tend to do that when they don't like the topic.

again...back to the reality...we're still waiting for mittens to say he believes in equal pay for equal work.

he never did say that... but he talked a  lot about flex time.... which in this day and age should be a more gender-neutral issue.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

As if LOLberals want equality.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Special interest group LOLberalism.



so women shouldn't be concerned about men wanting to pay them less than men for the same job, i guess.

suuuuuuuuuure

do you complain about the radical religious right?

or corporatists?

those are pretty big 'special interest' groups, too.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



No I didn't answer any of your statements.  Had they been posted as questions I would point out the true cost of firearms to the nation in terms of blood and treasure; the cost to local communities in terms of health care for the working poor and indigent; and the idiocy of opposing taxes under all conditions.

So, as a small 'l' libertarian how do you differ from progressives?  Do you have empathy for others or do you disdain those that need government aid?   Do you believe CU v. FEC was really about freedom of speech or something else?  Do you believe voter fraud is rampant or is the effort to weed it out a solution where no great problem exists.  Do you believe government has a duty to protect its citizens from "Islamic Fascists" but not from dirty water, dirty air and tainted food?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Defiant1 said:


> I'm so tired of this red herring.
> 
> Everyone is paid on the same basis.
> 
> They are paid the amount, mutually agreed upon by both parties that they think they are worth.



you mean goodyear tires didn't pay women less than men?

do you even think about the nonsense you post?

twit.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> The gender gap would work two ways. If Republicans are misogynists, then Democrats would be misandrists. Are you  a misandrist?



wanting equal pay for equal work makes me a misandrist?

no doubt the men in my life would be shocked to hear that.

nice deflect though....artful even.

did it take you long to google misandry?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Women in Obama White House earn less than men, amid &#39;equal pay&#39; debate | Fox News


Women make 18% less then men in Obama's white house....Only ignorant women would vote for the sexist.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 22, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Women in Obama White House earn less than men, amid 'equal pay' debate | Fox News
> 
> 
> Women make 18% less then men in Obama's white house....Only ignorant women would vote for the sexist.



Yeah, amnesia comes when this fact is pointed out.  They look the other way...just like giving him a pass on the bengazi attack.  They definitely are transparent.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2012)

Women get paid the same as men for performing the same job.   The disparity is found in the totality of working men as opposed to the totality of working women.   As a whole, men make more than women.   That's because women don't normally choose to work in very dangerous or very dirty occupations or occupations that require more strength and the standards can't be lowered.   Women choose not to engage in occupations that require very long hours, or unpredictable travel.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> Obama's record on paying women White House aides not stellar - Washington Times
> 
> 
> > But President Obama's own record on closing the gender pay gap is less than stellar. Using late 2011 figures, the latest available at the time, The Washington Times earlier this year surveyed 121 White House employees who were paid at least $100,000 and found that 47 were women and 74 were men. That is only slightly better than in 2003, the third year of the Bush administration, when 39 of the top 121 employees were women.


Conservative....what you posted PROVES the Democrats pay women better....39 in bush admin paying over 100k for women and 47 in the Obama admin paying women over 100k is a HUGE INCREASE over the bush administration, NOT something small....it's a 20% INCREASE over the previous administration....why is the Washington times calling that miniscule?????  A 20% increase is miniscule????  small?  not much difference?  cut me a break....it's a HUGE improvement....so your cut and paste does NOT prove the Obama admin is the "same" or 'little improvement' over the bush admin as you and the WT are trying to imply....well NOT if you know math...arithmetic..... 20% is a huge improvement, huge percentage increase in the number of women getting paid over 100k out of the 121 people making over 100k.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



First, if action has to be taken, it should be taken at the local level, and paid for by the people who want it implemented at the local level. Federal action should only be taken when interstate relations or issues are brought to the forefront. 

Second, lets answer your questions one by one:

Federal level government aid should be the bare minimum to insure people do not starve or die of exposure. If the states want to do more, they should be able to do it. If this still isnt enough advocates should appeal to private citizens for donations. 

Citizens united is based on the first amendment, never mind the whole people vs corporations thing. Corporations are made up of people, and you cannot take away their right to petition the government via electioneering just because you dont like thier position. 

We dont know how bad voter fraud is, because there is no standard recordkeeping. Showing a photo ID with a unique document number is not an undue burden on the voting process

The federal goverment is responsible for protecting us from all enemies, both foreign and domestic. I actually agree an federal EPA is needed, and enviromental issues cross state lines. However the rules it implements must be vetted by congress, not made carte blanche by administration burecrats and political appointees.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



i don't know about 'nanny state', but it's probably true that women are more civilized, generally, than men who want to solve problems by showing how big their....

weapons...

are.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 22, 2012)

"I recognized that* if you're going to have women in the workforce*...."

If?  WTF?  Does that imply that we have a choice, according to Mittens?????


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Special interest group LOLberalism.
> ...



I'm not complaining about faux equality rage from LOLberals. I laugh at it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hurry up women and vote democrat! They know all you care about is your vagina!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

Sup, Cork? How was the shift?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



why should local jurisdictions allow workplace discrimination? it's a FEDERAL issue, not state. i know the right loves when the 'states' have these things... just like they wanted the feds not to march black kids into southern schools or get rid of jim crow laws.

amazing how that works.

there is no voter fraud problem... 

citizens united is a horrible decision...and any true libertarian would be appalled by it... just like any true libertarian would be affronted by government trying to monitor pregnancies.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



So, the fact women are STILL paid less than men in the Obama White House is lost on you? Wow.

Show me where I said anything other than 'the Obama White House pays women less than men'. Of course it's an improvement over Bush, but THAT was not the point. The POINT, is that Obama pays women LESS than he pays men for the same job.

You are being willfully ignorant if you do not see that.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 22, 2012)

Gender gaps aren't supposed to happen during a democrat administration and neither are rapes and sodomy and sexual harassment but that's what you get when the liberal male dominated media doesn't give a shit.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



er...what is ... because the wash times is a bunch of lying wackos?????

did i get the right answer, alex?


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama's policies are creating a bigger gap for women. The ones that used to have jobs to the ones that lost their jobs and are currently looking.

That stat should get looked at more: Blacks, Latinos, the Youth and WOMEN of EVERY RACE, have been impacted much more by Obama's non-sense economic plan 



jillian said:


> see what misogyny gets you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Obama's policies are creating a bigger gap for women. The ones that used to have jobs to the ones that lost their jobs and are currently looking.
> 
> That stat should get looked at more: Blacks, Latinos, the Youth and WOMEN of EVERY RACE, have been impacted much more by Obama's non-sense economic plan



what a bunch of nonsense.... but nice posting of rightwing talking points.

i'm telling your wife on you.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama has good economic ideas. Just ask Paul Krugman.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Obama has good economic ideas. Just ask Paul Krugman.



i will when i meet him this week. thanks.

and i'm sure you're much smarter than he is, huh?

you'll forgive me if i blow my nose in your general direction, eh?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Talk about a sexist statement.  I guess equality really is on the march if a woman such as yourself can come up with such a supremicists style statement.

It reminds me of the last line of Animal Farm:

"Twelve voices were shouting in anger, and they were all alike. No question, now, what had happened to the faces of the pigs. The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which."


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



And the other 4 or 5 sources I posted, they are all whackos or liars too???


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has good economic ideas. Just ask Paul Krugman.
> ...





Paul Krugman is a fucking moron of epic proportions. Send my regards to the modern day economic charlatan.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Why should a business owner give up his freedom of association just because he wants to make a living? Note I only apply this to non governmental operations, and those that do not take part in interstate commerce.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I don't think Mitt needs to respond. 

Repeating your silly talking-points is for suckers anyway.......


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Women in Obama White House earn less than men, amid 'equal pay' debate | Fox News
> ...



It's a fact without context (or proof that it is true), something even you must understand.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



then you didn't read any of the links...

3rd link...


> The hefty salaries, like Ms Jarrett's, were not the norm, however, as the median salary for women in the White House is $60,000 which is 18 per cent less than their male peers whose median salary was $71,000.



Should I post a link to the definition of the word PEER?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 22, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is fucking Lilly Ledbetter up the ass in the oval office, and women want to vote for him?
> ...



Well, he was quoting the Washington Times who has a record of lying.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 22, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> "I recognized that* if you're going to have women in the workforce*...."
> 
> If?  WTF?  Does that imply that we have a choice, according to Mittens?????


----------



## Ravi (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So you don't think that women are more civilized than men that want to show how big their weapons are???


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



And was HuffPO lying? The other sources? All liars???


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



If by peer you mean a person of the same legal status, then you must have evidence that White House Employees paid differently have the same duties, responsibilities, number of subordinates, education and experience.  Then prove that such "peers' are paid differently.  Post the evidence and not an editorial from Faux News or the _Washington Times_.


----------



## del (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



should i post one to the definition of median?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

del said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



i think you might have to.

because it sure as heck doesn't say men and women were paid differently for the same job....

which is why washtimes is a bunch of....

malarkey.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

No Equal Pay For Women In White House Despite Ledbetter Law - Investors.com


> During the 2008 campaign, columnist Deroy Murdock wrote that *female staffers in Obama's U.S. Senate office were also shortchanged. "Obama's average male employee earned $54,397," Murdock inferred from Senate salary records. But the future president's "30 female employees (earned) $45,152, on average."*
> 
> Defining what constitutes "equal work" is subjective, and part of the difference above may be explained by the fact that *only one of Sen. Obama's top five staffers was a woman and only seven among his top 20*.
> 
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I think the entire statement is moronic.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Women who believe that they can get an advantage by showing their tits is pretty much the same as men who want to show how big their weapons are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question, not that I'm surprised.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

The question is also moronic. To go with the statement.

Morons abound.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...






This is exactly what I'd been thinking ever since I heard this talking point uttered.  Just because several news outlets have once again MIScharacterized something, does not make it a fact.  Looks like they are comparing oranges to apples if they are only going by gender without knowing any other factors or job requirements...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You mean he didn't answer mine.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think the content of ones character is more indicative of a persons degree of civility than ones gender.

You know, judge people by their actions, not thier gender or race, something progressives used to fight for, back before idenity politics.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> The question is also moronic. To go with the statement.
> 
> Morons abound.





Ravi said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



See what i mean?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Or anyones.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

martybegan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the size or location of their genitalia, but by the content of their character."


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

can i laugh now....

So all this is up on topic becasue obama made it part of his debate..... fine fine... he wants equal pay for women...... 

funny.... i did not hear romney say he was planning on insuring that woman would made less, or that he was guaranteeing that men will be always be making more then woman on his agenda.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 22, 2012)

> Indeed, in an interview this April, ABCs Diane Sawyer, asked Romney: If you were president  you had been president  would you have signed the Lilly Ledbetter Law?
> 
> Its certainly a piece of legislation I have no intend intention of changing. I wasnt there three years ago, Romney told Sawyer. Im not going to go back and look at all the prior laws and say had I been there which ones would I have supported and signed, but I certainly support equal pay for women and  and have no intention of changing that law, dont think theres a reason to.
> 
> ...



Romney Campaign Wavers On Lilly Ledbetter Act - ABC News


----------



## Zander (Oct 22, 2012)

Nate Silver!!! Boy Genius!!! 







Another useful idiot....


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

syrenn said:


> can i laugh now....
> 
> So all this is up on topic becasue obama made it part of his debate..... fine fine... he wants equal pay for women......
> 
> funny.... i did not hear romney say he was planning on insuring that woman would made less, or that he was guaranteeing that men will be always be making more then woman on his agenda.




What specious reasoning.

The only thing you need to do to forward a bad policy, is to do nothing about it.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > can i laugh now....
> ...




amazing isnt it? 


Hope and change. I guess last go round... not much changed in this area.  But ya know... go to try and get that female vote..


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Maybe you should look up the list of promises that Obama kept.  the Rethuglicans couldn't obstruct EVERYthing.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Check a few posts above here,  slugger.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tell me ladies how does it feel to be thought of as nothing more than a vagina? Thats how democrats see you. They sure as hell dont respect you. For crying out loud the president pays you less then your male counterparts and their hero is a unfaithful sexual predator ( Bill Clinton) They also find it to be a good idea to abort babies if they are girls. ...... So other then thinking all you want to do is fuck and kill babies how is it they show women respect?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice post, Cork.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Jill started this thread soes she could cuss out rational folks.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



i'lll pass along your bona fides...

oh wait....


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



'peers' does not mean in the same job title.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bill Clinton would gladly investigate any woman's gender gap.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Bill Clinton would gladly investigate any woman's gender gap.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Bill Clinton would gladly investigate any woman's gender gap.



As long as she was in a binder.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Zander said:


> Nate Silver!!! Boy Genius!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do rightwingers hate all the smart people?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

syrenn said:


> can i laugh now....
> 
> So all this is up on topic becasue obama made it part of his debate..... fine fine... he wants equal pay for women......
> 
> funny.... i did not hear romney say he was planning on insuring that woman would made less, or that he was guaranteeing that men will be always be making more then woman on his agenda.



no. you didn't. but that wasn't the question, was it?

the question, really succinctly, was 'do you support the ledbetter law'.

we're still waiting for an answer... although i suppose if one keeps changing the question, it's a useful deflection.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

He looks like he needs a bibb and a helmet for his trip on the short bus.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I think Jill started this thread soes she could cuss out rational folks.



1. i haven't cussed, have i?
2. you don't think you're rational, do you?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Nate Silver!!! Boy Genius!!!
> ...


Why do progressives keep thinking retards are smart?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

You're really stepping your game up, Cork. Proper spelling and everything!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking at the recent polls I nominate this for thread fail of the day


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > can i laugh now....
> ...







The law could also be argued for mass down grading of pay..... to bring the pay scale into a line of equality. Take the men down to the womens level of pay..... It saves the company money,_ and _conforms to the law.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



that's just silly, hon. no offense, but there's never  been any evidence that equal pay laws have been used that way.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



This is America.... anything can be argued in court. And if you really think about it.... it could go the way i have just suggested.

All it takes is one case to go that way...and its a snowball from there. So just becasue equal pay laws have not been used this way in the past... there is no guarantee that it cant go that way in the future. 

now... on the reverse side of this... think about a womans rights group suing some company to lower the level of pay of all men down to the womens... I would predict quite the uproar over that....

fastest way to get what you want... is to hurt everyone equally.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



That's insane with a nice creamy stupid center.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




i know....

it still does not mean it could not happen.


----------



## Euroconservativ (Nov 9, 2012)

From the CNN exit poll

* Gender gap or racial gap?

White women: 56-42 for Romney (best since Reagan landslide in 1984)
Black women: 96-3 for Obama  (8% of voters last tuesday)
Latino women: 76-23 for Obama

In Virginia white women voted 61-39 for Romney. Obama carried the state

*total gender gap: 18 points
white gender gap: 12 points*


* Generation gap or racial gap?

18-29 year olds: 60-37 for Obama
white 18-29 year olds: 51-44 for Romney

30-44 year olds: 52-45 for Obama
white 30-44 year olds: 59-38 for Romney

45-64 year olds: 51-47 for Romney
white 45-64 year olds: 61-38 for Romney

65 and older: 56-44 for Romney
white 65 and older: 61-39 for Romney

*No significant generation gap between white 30-44-year-olds and white old people*


----------

